# The Best place to plant weeds.



## marrylessey1694 (Feb 11, 2013)

The Best place to plant weeds. Is it really true that weeds are easily grows on the cold yet tropical places? And How me spamming your site is helping on the Weeds' effect?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 12, 2013)

Here we goes gain 

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2013)

Please contact our administrator if you wish to advertize on our web site.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2013)

canned spam


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't like spam.....goodbye.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2013)

What tha hell is wrong with these Morons.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 12, 2013)

your a spammer and you can hardy speak english go away!


----------



## Growdude (Feb 12, 2013)

Me no plant weeds.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 12, 2013)

I plant all sorts of weeds to help hide me mj plants in the back 40 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 12, 2013)

never had to PLANT weeds, per se  they just kinda crop up...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 12, 2013)

Its what I call me wifes rose bushes they always snaggin me in my outdoors 

BWD


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 17, 2013)

marrylessey1694 said:
			
		

> cold yet tropical places?


  Where abouts on mars is this place exactly. 
Is it possible to get the longitude,lattitude bearings so i can look it up on Google Mars please ? :stoned:


----------



## lindseyj (Dec 29, 2013)

The marijuana we're familiar with is indica and sativa. Indica-dominant hybrids are good for growing indoors, because they only get 2 to 3 feet tall from the top of the pot.


----------

